

Neurons lose information at one bit per second - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/neurons-lose-information-at-one-bit-per-second

======
jacquesm
By analogy, dynamic ram loses it's contents much quicker than that, and the
trick we employ to stop the dataloss is to refresh the contents of the ram by
reading it out and writing back to it before it is too late.

Likely nature employs a similar mechanism because it turned out to be more
efficient in terms of complexity of molecules and cell arrangements as
compared with a more statically oriented configuration.

It's not 'deletion' per se, merely a lack of automatic saving.

As an aside have you ever noticed that if you don't think of something for a
long time it can take considerable effort to recall something whereas if you
re-remember something with regularity that does not happen and you can recall
the memory almost instantaneously?

